# My first horse may go to Slaughter please help



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Some photos of Rusty


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

There are still many options which don't include slaughter! You could try selling or gifting him as a companion horse, as a pasture ornament (yes, there are people who need nothing more!) or donate him to a charity, where he could keep working as a "petting horse" or a therapy horse, if his nature is calm and steady. You could write an ad, being truthful and open about both his pros and his cons, and people here could help you make it as good as possible for listing in sales sites.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I have just joined and read your add I am real sorry about you having to have a hard thing to think about it is heart breaking to think about .take care from Purplelady


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I guess I'll be the unpopular opinion here, but in a market where *sound* _young_ horses are able to be had for almost nothing (if not nothing at all) an older guy like this who's been diagnosed with navicular is not going to have a soft landing if his original owner can't even afford to keep him. That's not a knock BTW, we do what we have to do, and I know you have a new horse that's prettier/younger/sounder/etc. so one has to make choices. Eggbar shoes and Bute is not necessarily that expensive (and you could even get Devils Claw Plus which is a great natural alternative at SmartPak which is $220 for a 640 day supply).

But I think the writing's on the wall with the woman who said she'd take him, and put you off and made excuses. That was your first clue that this horse isn't going to find an easy home after he leaves you. Sounds like she had doubts about the navicular too, and I know if it were me, and this were my horse and I were in this situation, I'd do what's right by the horse that taught me to ride and all. I'd pamper him silly for a week and treat him like a king, and then have the vet out and let him go peacefully, quietly and in a favorite happy place for the both of us.

I'm not really sure why you'd even bring up slaughter. It's not like you're being forced to send him to slaughter, unless you bring it up as a hot button topic to try and guilt someone else into taking on the financial responsibilities of this horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Put him to sleep.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

^^^ I agree. Putting him to sleep would likely be the best alternative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with a couple of others, either you can try to donate him somewhere as a pasture pet, and hope someone can afford to take care of his navicular, or the humane thing would be PTS, a older horse with navicular is going to be hard to place with people in the sales market, especially if your asking money for him, and if you cannot afford his care, he is not going to get any better


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

There is also a possibility of a donation that would avoid a long-suffering trip to slaughter for Rusty, and would be a good and useful ending to his life.

Donating to a teaching university, a vet school. Or to a large/wild animal establishment that needs to feed their animals. Maybe a zoo, or rescue place for carnivores.

It could be likened to people who donate organs, after their death, to someone in need. Which is a very good and noble thing to do.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

jmike said:


> curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?



Because it's a dignified passing that can be done on the owner's property, with plenty of time for goodbyes. As I said, had I had to put my horse down I would time things so I could pamper him silly for a week, and then say my goodbyes in a place that we both loved to be with happy memories.

Euthanasia /=/ slaughter.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if the horse is in constant pain, then it's time for him to be euthanized, or taken to slaughter.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

jmike said:


> curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?


Dead is dead, right? The ONLY difference is in the (now) long trip to get there. That, and the fact that using chemicals to put them down turns them into poison for the land, or any small creature that may munch on them.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

jmike said:


> curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?


I was going to post pictures of horse at slaughter, but I couldn't. 

Just goggle 'pictures of horse slaughter', and see why it is a hideous way to send your off.

I also feel PTS option is more humane. I feel sometimes humanity needs humaneness.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

jmike said:


> curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?


Have you ever seen the environment of a slaughterhouse?

Scenario 1 - Horse suffering from the stress of a road trip is dropped off into a strange herd and people that won't be necessarily gentle with them. Owners disappear. Separation anxiety starts to set in right a the time they have to adapt to a new herd. Anxiety levels in all the horses must be rampant. The screams of horses being slaughtered is clearly audible. This continues until the end of their life. And this is just a short summary. 

I'm not trying to demonize meat processors. They do what they do and our society allows them to do it without an overabundance of care for the horses being slaughtered. This is just the reality of the situation.

Scenario 2 - The horse is in familiar surroundings with familiar people and has no idea anything is amiss, it's just another day. A man the horse probably has seen before comes up and yes there's the sting of an injection, but it's not unlikely that they've had that done before. Then they feel sleepy and go to sleep for the last time.

Which scenario would you choose?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Dead is dead. A bullet, properly placed, is just as humane as chemical euthanasia. Either are legal to do at home (assuming you're not in city limits, even then, most people won't notice a single shot), and both avoid a long trip with strange horses packed together in corrals and semi trucks and the stress and fear of the trip to slaughter. 

There is also the ethical consideration that strictly speaking, no horse that has been treated with Bute should end up in the human food chain, and no horse should be slaughtered for rendered meat (not for human consumption) within something like 30 days of treatment with medication. If this horse is painful, subjecting them to another month of pain for (safer) slaughter isn't humane.

I believe we owe our animals a quick painless death with the minimum of stress at the end of their lives. That means having them put down ourselves in an environment where they feel as safe as can be reasonably accomplished.

If you can find a good home for this guy, that would be wonderful. If not, you would be doing him a kindness to put him down now where he is safe, fed, and loved. Better to die while he is happy than to suffer IMO.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would try to find another home for him with someone who can afford the special care he needs to make him a trail or companion horse. I would not ask very much or anything at all for him though, as that will better your chances of finding some kind soul who wants to just give him a soft place to land. 

If you can't do that I would opt for euthanasia as this is the kindest most humane option for him if the care he needs cannot be provided by you. Euthanasia is not a bad thing, and even though it is probably the most difficult decision for animal owners to make it sounds like this may be the best thing for him. (euthanasia literally translates to "good death")

I would avoid sending him to slaughter at all costs, due to the more stressful and violent nature of it. But, saying that, at the same time slaughter would be more humane than allowing him to suffer.

I'm sorry for the awful news that he has this disease, and I know that mine (and other members) answers probably weren't what you were looking for, but just know that whatever route you choose when everything is said and done, he will be at peace and free of pain.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

sarahfromsc said:


> I was going to post pictures of horse at slaughter, but I couldn't.
> 
> Just goggle 'pictures of horse slaughter', and see why it is a hideous way to send your off.
> 
> I also feel PTS option is more humane. I feel sometimes humanity needs humaneness.


Seriously?? Have you ever BEEN to a slaughterhouse to see how it's (well, WAS, before it moved out of the country where we can't regulate it. Thank you bleeding hearts) done? I have. But GEE, the internet NEVER lies, does it? :think:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

SuirrelFood (or anyone who knows);

Did you work at one? 
Did you tour one? 
What was it like? 
What is it like now?


PS 
I don't watch those video's, 
not the one's in the current Monica whoever case either.
I have only seen holding pens at auctions,
and trucks on the highway.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Put him to sleep.


I can't agree more!!

It is an act of love to put an end to suffering as peacefully as possible. Putting a horse down can be quick and painless and he can be at home, at ease when it happens. You can be there for him. 

I can't think of a WORSE end than to load him up, force him to an auction to have him thrown into a truck and taken to a slaughterhouse, if you care for him. The terror alone would put me off of this.

Let his life end in dignity, IMO.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

anndankev said:


> SuirrelFood (or anyone who knows);
> 
> Did you work at one?
> Did you tour one?
> ...


 I have worked in beef, hog, chicken and sheep slaughter; many years between them. I have 3 times toured horse slaughter (rode in with a truck driver friend), and seldom saw much that was a preventable problem. The horse slaughter plants had no more nor less of those problems (and usually the same ones) than in the other large animal plants. Could it have been better? Probably, but NOT by closing them down and letting less-regulated plants in other places do it for us, because we are too squeamish to handle our own.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't blame you one bit for not wanting your beloved horse going to slaughter. If you can't find someone to take him and provide the care he needs, the best thing would be to put him to sleep. Good luck to you and your horse.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. He is on Craigslist now for $50 if anyone wants him he is under farm and garden. Just type in horse. I don't want to send him to slaughter it just a fear that I have may happen. Do vets discard of the body's and put them to sleep for free? Does anyone know of any rescues if u can't find him a home.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you let him go for $50, that's almost a guarantee someone will send him to slaughter. The horse appears to be 30 is and maybe it's time. It's a tough decision. If you can't deal with it, the vet or shooter will wait until you leave and that may be best. Vet's do not euthanize for free and the horse will have to be buried with 4' of soil over top to prevent animals from digging and ingesting the drugs.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. He is on Craigslist now for $50 if anyone wants him he is under farm and garden. Just type in horse. I don't want to send him to slaughter it just a fear that I have may happen. Do vets discard of the body's and put them to sleep for free? Does anyone know of any rescues if u can't find him a home.


Nothing is free, and where are located?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

jmike said:


> curious ... what makes putting them to sleep any better than slaughter?


I put down my QH, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) after owning him since he was a 7yo bc he was suffering from several ailments and added one more to the mix of his pain. It was a KINDNESS to do so. If the OP lets go of this horse, it is highly likely he will be given away several more times and end up outside in the weather in a field starving to death among strangers. It is MUCH kinder to put this great horse down.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

squirrelfood said:


> Dead is dead, right? The ONLY difference is in the (now) long trip to get there.


That long trip is enough to make slaughter a worse option. 

I like the idea of donating him to a zoo personally, although there might not be one around.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you can't afford his care, then put him down. Don't expect a stranger to do for him what you can't or won't.

It's not fair to expect someone else to take on the financial burden of YOUR aged, ill horse, and he deserves better than to be thrown away like a broken toy.

Do the humane, adult thing and own your responsibility to this animal. Give him relief from his failing, painful body. YOU, not anyone else. You owe him that after taking his good years.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Seriously?? Have you ever BEEN to a slaughterhouse to see how it's (well, WAS, before it moved out of the country where we can't regulate it. Thank you bleeding hearts) done? I have. But GEE, the internet NEVER lies, does it? :think:


I have no problem with slaughter, as long as it is done humanely.

I have no problem using a gun to put an animal down, if the one wielding the gun knows where to place the bullet.

I personally don't like the long hauls to out of the country. And since that is the only option at the moment, I stand by my original post. For a horse that may be in pain, the long haul in a truck is inhumane.

Bring back slaughter plants and I may change my views.

I don't consider myself a 'bleeding heart'. And I do take offense to being called such.


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

$50 is a meat price. A kill buyer will buy him and they'll either take him to the feed lot where he will be eventually trucked up to the slaughter plant or they'll send him to auction to make money on him, where another kill buyer will buy him and then send him to slaughter. Either way your horse deserves better, its a very stressful end for these horses. Putting him down on your property is the nicest,least stressful thing to do for him. Best of luck with your decision, sorry its one you have to make.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Honestly, your horse has given you it's all, the least you could do is either give him a better life, or euthanize him. 

Also, slaughter is not a humane way to go at all. Like most animals in the meat industry, they are shot only to stun them, and then their throats are cut and they are hung upside down so they can bleed to death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

> Bring back slaughter plants and I may change my views.


Thank you for this. I get so tired of the usual knee-jerk responses to the whole idea of slaughter. I agree it's bad the way it is NOW, but it didn't used to be this way. When I was a kid, eating horsemeat was still an accepted thing. Why did it become wrong?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Honestly, your horse has given you it's all, the least you could do is either give him a better life, or euthanize him.
> 
> Also, slaughter is not a humane way to go at all. Like most animals in the meat industry, they are shot only to stun them, and then their throats are cut and they are hung upside down so they can bleed to death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Another one who knows nothing about slaughter but what you read on the 'net. That is NOT how it goes at all.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think slaughter is a more humane option then selling him to some idiot for $50 who doesn't know any better or care about the horse. I'd rather die then see my horse suffer at the hands of an owner who will continue to ride him despite his pain, keep him in poor conditions or starve him. I don't see this going anywhere pleasant for your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

honestly if the OP cannot afford to take care of the horse, what makes you think they can afford Euthanasia.. it's not cheap either. I don't think this is going the way the OP wanted, I think they figured someone would step in and just offer to take him on and pay for his care, which isn't going to happen sadly. I think they are trying to get rid of it so they don't have to spend any money to either make it better/ put him to sleep


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

gingerscout said:


> honestly if the OP cannot afford to take care of the horse, what makes you think they can afford Euthanasia.. it's not cheap either. I don't think this is going the way the OP wanted, I think they figured someone would step in and just offer to take him on and pay for his care, which isn't going to happen sadly. I think they are trying to get rid of it so they don't have to spend any money to either make it better/ put him to sleep


I agree. However, a well placed bullet is cheap. The need for the backhoe isn't.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Seriously?? Have you ever BEEN to a slaughterhouse to see how it's (well, WAS, before it moved out of the country where we can't regulate it. Thank you bleeding hearts) done? I have. But GEE, the internet NEVER lies, does it? :think:


Squirrelfood I have been to numerous ones. Some good, some bad. I've seen ones where they were very thorough in ensuring the animal was dead before being slaughtered (well hung up at any rate, I'm not an expert) and others where the conditions were appalling and disgusting. 

I have no problem with slaughter but I would want to make darn sure that my animals were going to a decent one. (When we did take livestock to slaughter we toured the premises to see how it was done and only used humane companies). 

OP look to donate him to a vet school or petting zoo. If neither one will take him the kindest thing to do if you can't afford his treatment is to euthanize him. My mare was euthanized and I donated her body to the vet school, they do disposals and I have been told will euthanize a horse for free if the owner donates them. Regardless if you can't afford his treatment and no one jumps to own him than the kindest thing to do is to give him a fair and pain free send off.

*I do want to add gingerscout that I've known people who can't afford horses and then save up and work with a vet to euthanize them, or if they can't afford a back hoe/render service dig a grave by hand. Usually if we cared enormously about the horse as a worst case scenario we would all have a 'grave digging' party and hand dig the grave. Hardest work by far and took FOREVER but it's always an option if funds are running tight.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. He is on Craigslist now for $50 if anyone wants him he is under farm and garden. Just type in horse. I don't want to send him to slaughter it just a fear that I have may happen. Do vets discard of the body's and put them to sleep for free? Does anyone know of any rescues if u can't find him a home.


I'm sorry but this really angers me. You want a vet to put your horse down for free? That is an unrealistic expectation as these drugs are not free nor is the vet's time. 

This is the cost of keeping horses. If you can turn your back on the terror your beloved horse will face in being sent off to slaughter just because it is free.....I have no words.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Honestly, your horse has given you it's all, the least you could do is either give him a better life, or euthanize him.
> 
> Also, slaughter is not a humane way to go at all. Like most animals in the meat industry, they are shot only to stun them, and then their throats are cut and they are hung upside down so they can bleed to death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not true.

Most use a bolt gun to the forehead. The death is not that bad, it is the terror the horse goes through getting to that point.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I'm sorry but this really angers me. You want a vet to put your horse down for free? That is an unrealistic expectation as these drugs are not free nor is the vet's time.
> 
> This is the cost of keeping horses. If you can turn your back on the terror your beloved horse will face in being sent off to slaughter just because it is free.....I have no words.


Well put.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> I'm sorry but this really angers me. You want a vet to put your horse down for free? That is an unrealistic expectation as these drugs are not free nor is the vet's time.
> 
> This is the cost of keeping horses. If you can turn your back on the terror your beloved horse will face in being sent off to slaughter just because it is free.....I have no words.


Me too. 

As an owner you owe it to your horse to give him a good home or a decent end. He has given you the best years of his life and in return he gets a meat buyer's price on Craigslist? Are you kidding me? If you can't afford humane euthanasia by a vet or a gun you have absolutely NO business owning a horse. Please do not get another one.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. He is on Craigslist now for $50 if anyone wants him he is under farm and garden. Just type in horse. I don't want to send him to slaughter it just a fear that I have may happen. Do vets discard of the body's and put them to sleep for free? Does anyone know of any rescues if u can't find him a home.


No a vet will not do it for free, have your dad or someone shoot him in the head if you cant afford a vet. Dont sell him unless you want to take the very high chance he'll end up in a horrible situation. 
Shoot him and donate the meat so the body is taken care of for free also.

Look up rescues in your area on google and contact them they might help you put him down or take him themselves.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

When my dog had bone cancer we really didn't have the money, but we MADE it work. Call about payment plans. Take out a credit card. Find a friend who will shoot him. When you love and care for something so much you find away. My dog always had his pain medication, he get the X-rays and medical treatments and he got a swift and dignified death when it was his time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ditto 
PLEASE don't get another one. I didn't throw away my good horses when they got old. For awhile my place looked like a horse retirement home bc everybody was in their 20's. My 13'2hh Big barrelled pony, Toma was retired for years before he died...at 35yo. EVERYBODY rode him and enjoyed him. He EARNED his retirement and died in my back yard, with his loving family.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Photo shows horse put down with shot to the head after shattering leg | Daily Mail Online
How to Put Down a Horse: 5 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
I am probably the only person here on this forum who has done this but that was bc my Vet refused to do so. Since then, she has changed her mind, but If I need a horse euthanised in the future I DO know another Vet who will accomodate me.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

squirrelfood said:


> I have worked in beef, hog, chicken and sheep slaughter; many years between them. I have 3 times toured horse slaughter (rode in with a truck driver friend), and seldom saw much that was a preventable problem. The horse slaughter plants had no more nor less of those problems (and usually the same ones) than in the other large animal plants. Could it have been better? Probably, but NOT by closing them down and letting less-regulated plants in other places do it for us, because we are too squeamish to handle our own.





sarahfromsc said:


> I have no problem with slaughter, as long as it is done humanely.
> 
> I have no problem using a gun to put an animal down, if the one wielding the gun knows where to place the bullet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for directly answering my questions, squirrelfood. It seems that your experiences with horse slaughter were 'then', not 'now'.

The OP needs an option 'now'. I agree completely with sarahfromsc.

Also, have thought of another possibility. A bear hunting guide. There was one who posted here a while back. They use old or lame horses and cows for bear bait. 

He described his method of shooting while feeding them grain with his left hand and the gun in his right. Don't know if one might be anywhere close to the OP.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Corporal said:


> Ditto
> PLEASE don't get another one. I didn't throw away my good horses when they got old. *For awhile my place looked like a horse retirement home* bc everybody was in their 20's. My 13'2hh Big barrelled pony, Toma was retired for years before he died...at 35yo. EVERYBODY rode him and enjoyed him. He EARNED his retirement and died in my back yard, with his loving family.


Sounds like my chicken coops. I would say 1/3 of my hens are too old to lay eggs any more. I have a deal with them. Give me your eggs all the years you can, and I will let you have a good retirement until the end of your days, naturally.

If they are ill or in pain, I will have them put down. Until then, I give them a good life for all that they did for me. Since I am a "hobby farm", I can justify that. I have no problem, though, with people who stew up their unproductive birds, as long as they are killed humanely.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

tinaev said:


> Me too.
> 
> As an owner you owe it to your horse to give him a good home or a decent end. He has given you the best years of his life and in return he gets a meat buyer's price on Craigslist? Are you kidding me? If you can't afford humane euthanasia by a vet or a gun you have absolutely NO business owning a horse. Please do not get another one.


OP already has another horse that she was posting about almost a few days after posting how her first horse has navicular and she can't afford his care.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

When I go out to the barn tonight I am going to hug my three 21 year old horses and my 17 year old horse because they will NEVER be sold down the river or to someone else. What a cowardly thing to do OP. Shame on you! Your horse carried you through everything you asked him to, he probably let others ride him, and the least, the very least you an do is give him a soft place to be and to live out his life. 

I hope when you get old your kids or family don't throw you in a nursing home or assisted living facility and forget you. If they do, remember this horse and what your about to do to him.

Allison..yea, half my flock doesn't lay anymore and I still care for them. I even took a hen in a few months back to our small animal vet for a crop impaction and elected for surgery, which went well till she came out of the anesthesia, then she died. That was $150. I cried over a hen, my little black girl.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

OP, I've said it before but I will say it again: please _please_ let this be a lesson to you. Horses are expensive, even young, sound, healthy horses are expensive. If you can't afford the cost of bute and special shoes (which, many have pointed out, are not actually that pricey when compared to other treatments in the 'horsey world') I strongly suggest you reconsider owning and consider leasing. I understand you already got another horse, but it may be worth your while to look at re-homing before you end up with more vet bills. I don't mean to sound harsh, but I'm a firm believer in the idea that if you're going to own an animal you MUST be able and willing to give it the best possible care.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Photo shows horse put down with shot to the head after shattering leg | Daily Mail Online
> How to Put Down a Horse: 5 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
> I am probably the only person here on this forum who has done this but that was bc my Vet refused to do so. Since then, she has changed her mind, but If I need a horse euthanised in the future I DO know another Vet who will accomodate me.


No. You are not the only one. My vet taught me how years ago, and since I have had many horses, I have also had many OLD horses. My present vet carries a bolt gun.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

GreySorrel said:


> When I go out to the barn tonight I am going to hug my three 21 year old horses and my 17 year old horse because they will NEVER be sold down the river or to someone else. What a cowardly thing to do OP. Shame on you! Your horse carried you through everything you asked him to, he probably let others ride him, and the least, the very least you an do is give him a soft place to be and to live out his life.
> 
> I hope when you get old your kids or family don't throw you in a nursing home or assisted living facility and forget you. If they do, remember this horse and what your about to do to him.
> 
> Allison..yea, half my flock doesn't lay anymore and I still care for them. I even took a hen in a few months back to our small animal vet for a crop impaction and elected for surgery, which went well till she came out of the anesthesia, then she died. That was $150. I cried over a hen, my little black girl.


I still have one just about 40 and no particular use to anyone, and costly at this point to feed. But he's still healthy. So.....


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't believe any one would EVER consider sending a horse to slaughter! First off, it's just wrong. Second, last time I checked it's illegal in all 50 states (US).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LilyandPistol said:


> Second, last time I checked it's illegal in all 50 states (US).


No, it's not. You've been misinformed. Equine slaughter is not illegal in the US except for a few states that have passed their own rulings. It's only the SALE of horse meat for human consumption that's illegal. If you want to have a horse butchered for personal consumption, it's perfectly legal to do so. Not something I'd opt to do, but definitely not illegal.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Also, selling a horse for FIFTY DOLLARS is DEFINATELY going to get him in slaughter. You either have to increase the money (to at least $700 if you ask me, I'd ask 1,000 and put negotiable so it would keep away killbuyers yet still allow good folk).


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> No, it's not. You've been misinformed. Equine slaughter is not illegal in the US except for a few states that have passed their own rulings. It's only the SALE of horse meat for human consumption that's illegal. If you want to have a horse butchered for personal consumption, it's perfectly legal to do so. Not something I'd opt to do, but definitely not illegal.


oh... in that case, government is even stupider than i thought...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LilyandPistol said:


> Also, selling a horse for FIFTY DOLLARS is DEFINATELY going to get him in slaughter. You either have to increase the money (to at least $700 if you ask me, I'd ask 1,000 and put negotiable so it would keep away killbuyers yet still allow good folk).


No one is going to buy an old navicular horse that can't be ridden or needs special care for $700-1000 when there are perfectly sound, healthy, younger horses going for the same. Asking $100-200 is pushing it for a horse like this, realistically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why? Because they won't ban something for no reason other than you personally find it repugnant? 

The Federal government doesn't make the rules on what animal is or isn't illegal to slaughter. That's part of each state's government to make that decision. 

Please do more research on state versus Federal statutes and regulations. It appears you're woefully under educated about those things.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

anndankev said:


> Thank you for directly answering my questions, squirrelfood. It seems that your experiences with horse slaughter were 'then', not 'now'.
> 
> The OP needs an option 'now'. I agree completely with sarahfromsc.
> 
> ...


"THEN" was not so very long ago actually. And "now" one would need a passport to visit.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

LilyandPistol said:


> oh... in that case, government is even stupider than i thought...


WE (as in you and me) ARE the government, therefore..............


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Is anyone sure this horse even has Navicular? I have no experience with it, but from my knowledge its very commonly misdiagnosed. I believe one member here has a horse that was diagnosed with navicluar and it turned out to be very bad thrush.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Does it matter? If they can't afford Bute and special shoes, they're sure as heck not going to spend any money for more diagnostics. 

Besides, the OP has been saying from day 1 that the horse has navicular. It's been going on since at least May, so regardless I think the horse deserves a cease and desist of pain, and it's up to the OP to provide it.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> Does it matter? If they can't afford Bute and special shoes, they're sure as heck not going to spend any money for more diagnostics.
> 
> Besides, the OP has been saying from day 1 that the horse has navicular. It's been going on since at least May, so regardless I think the horse deserves a cease and desist of pain, and it's up to the OP to provide it.



True I doubt the OP would pay, but I'd hate for a good horse to die, if it really was something as simple as a bad trim or thrush causing the problem. The horse's hooves look crappy in the pics.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

squirrelfood said:


> Another one who knows nothing about slaughter but what you read on the 'net. That is NOT how it goes at all.


My mom's ex boyfriend worked at a slaughterhouse, so please don't tell me what I know or do not know. I didn't comment to offend anyone, just giving info that had been shared to me. Apparently I've been misinformed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I agree guys I don't want him to go to slaughter but I fear no one will want him. Then what do I do I mean besides having him die. My boy is still rideable. Its onset neviculer. And no I'm not playing no emotional game. My mother put up the Craigslist add for me. I said at least ask $100 to $150 for him but she said no and put $50 instead. I am very picky about who gets my horse. He's not going to just anyone. Rusty also has been seem by a vet and diagnosed. The reason I put this up was to help get advice on how to sale my horse not kill him. I've only owned him for s year but he has helped me come so far in life that I don't wanna see him die. I was trying to avoid that but worse case senerio is he has to die.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A law was passed making horse slaughter legal in the USA. This was passed, and horses cannot be slaughtered in the same plant as cattle, and has to be USDA inspected. Before
the plants did not have to be inspected. You can butcher your own horse in most states and eat it, if that is what you choose. You cannot bury a horse own your own property here, people do , but if someone was mean and turned you in,you could be fined. You can however take the carcass to the county landfill for a fee per pound. I have the VET euthanize mine. After slaughtering our bison, and seeing how fast it was a bullet to the brain, and then also seeing the VEt euth some horses, the bullet to the brain was faster. We did hire a 'butcher' who dispatched the bison.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Trusty, is there a facility near you that does riding for handicapped people? if so you may want to consider donating your horse to them. A zoo or big cat facility, take them, and will kill them and then use them for food for other animals. 
I would not have a horse shipped to Mexico. The horses my go to charro/horse tripping rodeo's
my mexican farrier has told me this. SOme will be sold to people in Mexico.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your options are, put him down (in whatever way you chose), treat him (sounds like it's not an option), sell him, or donate him.

For donating I think he would make an excellent therapy horse and it sounds like his "management regime" is relatively cheap at this point for a horse with navicular. If he's sound when managed and is that quiet he may be worth it to the right program. I would definitely look into this option.

If selling I would put something higher (your mom is right but she needs to understand how to have the safety net). I may put $200 even, but if you can leave the price blank and say "price TBD" or "negotiable" in the ad. Yes I think you should ultimately give him away for free, but you need a price to weed out all the people that just want a cheap horse. I would never directly advertise a horse as free.

Do mention to your vet, farrier, friends, etc that you are looking to give him away to a good home.

If you have someone interested make his limitations and requirements clear, and also say "with these things the vet has cleared him for x", show any x-rays etc that were done. He may make the perfect first horse for some lucky kid with an experienced parent that can appreciate a good horse. I also think a companion horse is a good option too. Maybe a babysitter for a young foal?
Screen people via email before going any further. It will be hard to find a good home but there are some out there if you put in the effort. Put this ad on multiple sites. Make it clear you want him to go to a good home. Mind posting a copy of the ad?

I'm sorry to hear this, I know you've had numerous issues and love Rusty very much. I'm glad you were finally able to get the vet out and sorry it wasn't better news


----------



## The Fault In Our Stride (Dec 6, 2014)

I went to a lovely slaughter house once... I know it sounds impossible, but genuinely, it was a place for horses to rest. We got showed inside and around the slaughter bit etc. I won't go into terrific detail because of course the forum is PG rating, but the horses went individually into a quiet room where they were shot in the most painless way. They then went to the other side of the barn where 'everything else' was done, but they were in no pain of course. The men there worked silently, calmly, often shredding a tear for the horses. They were so gentle when they handled them, it was lovely. 


I know most SHs aren't like this, but you've got to be cruel to be kind sometimes x


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Jumping4Joy said:


> My mom's ex boyfriend worked at a slaughterhouse, so please don't tell me what I know or do not know. I didn't comment to offend anyone, just giving info that had been shared to me. Apparently I've been misinformed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have been.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Special shoes for navicular always fail in the end, but many have been successfully restored to soundness by taking them barefoot as at the Rockley farm rehab centre in the UK. cures do not have to be always expensive.

If treatment is not possible or cannot be afforded then I would pts.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Here is a copy of the ad we put up for him.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Have you contacted any rescues in your area? As others have said a $50 price tag is virtually ensuring that this poor guy is going to end up going to slaughter.

At a minimum you should get an estimate of what he'll bring at a feedlot auction and price him slightly higher than that. However the odds of someone purchasing him are very small.

If there are no rescues in your area that will take him maybe you can do a crowd funding for the cost of putting him to sleep or having him shot, and for the interment costs.

Your current strategy is virtually guaranteeing the outcome you say you don't want.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Rescues are not free retirement places to dump your old, unwanted horses. The horse HAS a home, it's just that his owners won't/can't pay for his upkeep and want to pawn him off on a stranger instead of owning responsibility and putting him down. I'll say it again; that's cowardly and despicable, and that horse deserves better.

If they can't/won't afford Bute and egg bar shoes, which are both relatively inexpensive, what happens when their young, new horse needs something more than feed and water? Will we see another thread about how they're soooo broke and need to sell/give away that one, or it too will need to be sold to slaughter?

The hypocrisy of demanding a good home is overwhelming. YOU won't do right by him, but expect strangers to? Unbelievable.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

While I agree with you entirely SR I do know that rescues may take a horse for the sole purpose of having them put to sleep rather than go to a feedlot auction.

The rescue I volunteer at was just about to purchase 2 local horses who's owner had stopped caring about them and just wanted them gone. One has a sheathe infection that's not showing any improvement and the plan was to have him pts. Someone else has since decided to purchase these horses and plans on continuing the treatment for the infection. Probably money that could be better spent on other horses but it's the buyer's money.

You're entirely correct that rescues are no place to dump your old horses but some rescues will choose to accept such horses so that they can be end their life peacefully. As a donor of money as well as time I'm ok with this. 

To be honest I'm more ok with this than the costs of continued treatment of the maladies of some of our pasture puffs, but to be fair the ones that get a fair bit of medical treatment are ex-racehorses who the owner feels have more than paid their dues and deserve to remain alive and cared for.

I have little patience with people who got into horses w/o adequate finances to do so but if there is a way for this horse to be euthed rather than slaughtered it's certainly best for the horse regardless of where the funding comes from.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tell everyone who usually gives you Christmas presents that you would prefer money for your horse fund. Most people wouldn't mind doing that.

Make a payment plan with a vet- most will do that too.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Sell your other horse and use the money and what you would have spent feeding 2 , to take care of Rusty’s issues or be able to have him put down and buried.  You owe him. Money problem solved.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's an idea... Why not get him sound with the shoes and bute and try to sell him. Then disclose 100% to the new owners that he needs the shoes and bute. You'll have an easier time selling him that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Sounds like my chicken coops. I would say 1/3 of my hens are too old to lay eggs any more. I have a deal with them. Give me your eggs all the years you can, and I will let you have a good retirement until the end of your days, naturally.
> 
> If they are ill or in pain, I will have them put down. Until then, I give them a good life for all that they did for me. Since I am a "hobby farm", I can justify that. I have no problem, though, with people who stew up their unproductive birds, as long as they are killed humanely.


Actually, I replace my flock every year bc egg production really drops off after the first year. This year is a little bit different bc I'm keeping 6 EE layers past the age that I usually butcher them. I'm positive that I WILL have a coop for them by the end of next year. I will either buy it, or build it. The last 5 years they have had summer quarters and I have put them in the 12 x 16 stall area that I used my now passed on elderly TWH, "Trogdor". Right now I have 9 layers and one rooster ready to go to 
"Freezer Camp." I take them in two's bc my dogs each get a head and a pair of legs.
I am just waiting for the last piece of steel fencing, the gate, to come in to make the stall. They had a terrific sale on them on Black Friday. Buster Brown will FINALLY get a stall, instead of spending the winter in the 16 x 19 shelter adjacent to the barn, not terrible, but I _want_ it for him. Cup & Cakes has a 12 x 12 green round pen with a gate stall, and Buster Brown will get a red one that is 10 x 12 in the 12 x 16 foot space, so that I can maneuver around the stall. The barn is gonna like Christmas!
Btw, I have learned to hang my birds and quickly cut the jugular. Every bird has bled out by one minute. Before that they lead a pretty good life, with room to play with their flock and all of the beet tops, pulled grass, weeds and not so good tomatoes as treats.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

My mom is making me sale him. I don't want him to go though. I agree he does disserve better. Unfortunately my mother says she can't afford to haul him to the rescue. We have only had him on Craigslist for a day. Its very upsetting to think he may have to die. Rusty has helped me through everything. So u guys think I should put a higher price on my boy?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

why cant you mother afford to haul him to the rescue ? is it that she does not want to , or that she actually just wants the cash? Better yet, have her read these comments.
I feel sorry for you , that you have to go through this.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I feel like an ******* saying this, but why do you have two horses when you can't even afford the gas to haul one to rescue? That's really not an adequate emergency fund. :-( You should have an emergency fund, or at the very least a credit card or care credit or else you're not really prepared to have these animals. 

If that's really the situation, do right by him and shoot him and dig a hole. I'm so sorry, but you know he's going to end up in a bad place if you dump him, and that's on you. You also need to think about what you'll do if something happens to your other horse. You really need to get care credit set up or something like that, and if you can't, I think you should be realistic about ownership.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It cost me $550 (including tip) to take my horse 4 hours away, about $1.20 a mile. Why don't you do some babysitting or something and save up the money?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

The more I read this thread the more I think the parents must be using "can't afford it" in place of "don't want to spend the money". I know my parents did that on things when I was a kid. 

If you really and truly are so poor that you cannot afford to haul to a rescue (which really isn't the place for your horse anyway) you have ZERO business owning a horse. Horses are expensive! That's part of the game. I feel very badly for the fate of your new horse when it needs something.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Can I ask how old you are?

It sounds like your mom is calling all the shots here. So what use is anything we tell you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think at this point, scolding the OP for owning a horse is not productive. if you have some advice, such as how to raise money for euthanasia, or ways she can convince her mom to have the horse put down instead of selling, or ways to improve the chances he will not be sold to an owner who will then sell him on to slaughter, please off those helpful bits of advice.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

The cheapest way to try to treat him is probably to take him barefoot. You could hire a barefoot trimmer or learn to do it yourself. The egg bar/wedge shoes and bute are palliative and have no hope of ever improving his condition. They only alleviate pain. However, sometimes navicular will come around with the right trim if the bone isn't too damaged and other structures haven't ossified. You can get a tub of compounded, powdered bute that should last for a month or more with daily use for around $30. If you can't get that, devil's claw or aspirin might substitute. If you can get him sound, he has a chance at another home. If you can't euthanize, that is probably the route I would go.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think she should have her mother read these post and comments. I feel sorry for this kid.
She cannot change her Mother, and like most kids, she is not privy to financials for the household. Many horses are kept as pets, but they are still livestock and many are treated as livestock. it would take a long time to babysit, or stall clean etc to save money for the cost of Euthanasia.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, everything that needs to be said has been said now. Time to put the thread to sleep.


----------

